# what happened ???



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

was out with a friend and did some filming, he on his 700 quad and me in the goat, we came to a long straight with no traffic so we thought of doing a drag race(the quad does 0-60 around 5-5,5 sec).

we start and i forgot the tc, turn it off during acceleration and floor it and change to second gear and get major wheelspinn(with the back jumping up and down on the pavement), the car goes straight as it normally does when spinning but suddenly it turns like 70 degrees to the left toward a lamp pole, i panic and slam the brakes and stops the the car but the entire dash starts blinking, abs failure, engine lights etc.. all warnings light flashing on and off and i try to hit the gas a little bit to move my car to the right side of the road, but as soon as i hit the gas peddle the engine almost dies, the gasoline meter is in the bottom and the rev meter goes from normal idle range down to below 500 and almost killing the engine, had to role on the idle range and when i met my friend i jumped out and thought i ""¤"¤ my car.

talked to my friend for about 2min, went back to the car and everything seems normal again, but TC was now on.

did the computer reset it self or something ?
really weird

ohh yea it is a manual 2005

happened to anyone else ?

I remember the brakes felt really weird, first normal pressure and then like it lost it


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds normal. I was in my 99 Corvette and took it all the way up. In high gear at 144 mph the shift light came on, the check engine and every other light came on for the dash. I think it just freeks the computer out. Yours was still trying to use traction control and cutting power even though it was off. As long as all is good now, I don't think you hurt it. I went through a big puddle in my Lincoln LS and it got the traction control sensor wet, well the TC light came on flashing and the car just cut power. I had to pull over and wait til it fixed itself, then took off again.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

jetstang said:


> Sounds normal. I was in my 99 Corvette and took it all the way up. In high gear at 144 mph the shift light came on, the check engine and every other light came on for the dash. I think it just freeks the computer out. Yours was still trying to use traction control and cutting power even though it was off. As long as all is good now, I don't think you hurt it. I went through a big puddle in my Lincoln LS and it got the traction control sensor wet, well the TC light came on flashing and the car just cut power. I had to pull over and wait til it fixed itself, then took off again.


lol, well it does no sound normal to me 

i am 100% sure my volvo would never do this :lol:

do you know why? because freaking out the computer does not seem very logical to me(i am not Spock)


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I did some donuts yesterday on dry pavement. My TC was off, but the dash still said "low traction" :rofl:


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

i got a clip from when my friend look back and wonder where i am and i am doing an S on the pavement , but i have to cut it as it is over 2gb 

so again, this is normal ?
I was so "#¤"! scared i broke something, especially when the brakes went from feeling the resistance when braking to almost punching my foot through the car


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

someone on a swedish forum thought it could be the battery that got jumped around and maybe temp lost its connection, could that be it ?

then i will take out the weld


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

My 06 does some weird stuff electronically. If i take a corner fast the Parking brake warning comes on. But Pontiacs are known for electrical problems.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

GuatoLT1 said:


> My 06 does some weird stuff electronically. If i take a corner fast the Parking brake warning comes on. But Pontiacs are known for electrical problems.


but it is a holden from the beginning, or did pontiac change the entire electric system ?


----------



## n0b0dy1987 (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree my sunfire had all kinds of electrical problems. I ended up re-wiring the entire lighting system in the car with my own relays when they headlights went to crap. I've had zero problems in my 05 GTO though. I def wouldnt say that its normal but i wouldnt worry about it unless it happens again. Could just be a "one of those things" that happens once and you never see it again.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive had so many problems with my 06 its crazy. 16,000 miles and its been to the shop 
20+ times. The cars were built like Sh*% rushed out and no quality was put into them. Dont get me wrong i love my car but from the bad paint job to the clunking in the rear, to the electrical burning smell to the cant shift into 5 after 130mph and to all the bumper clips falling out i want to drive it off a bridge! But ill keep it forever!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Weird electric issues...start here 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/bcm-wiring-harness-chafing-28977/

Very common problem and you find some pics and deeper discussion on the "other" forum.


----------

